# Eric's new coyote rifle.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Eric was wanting a black rifle but decide the cost for him was just plain nuts. At a gun show he ran across a Remington 742 in 308 that had seen some ruff days with a lot of the bluing gone, wood scratched up and lots of dings, I saw it and though he was nuts for buying it.
He called a gun smith with a reputation of doing some great work here in Michigan and asked if his rifle could be rebuilt. The answer was a hearty yes. Eric takes the rifle up to him and out lines what he wanted, a deal was struck and an expected time of a finished product.
The action was removed from the wood which Eric took home to work on, A barrel in 22 cal was bought from a company in Wisconsin who has a rep for producing excellant barrels. It was fitted in the action then the call to Eric to come get it for another step at Mag Na Porting again here in Michigan. It was finished in a couple day and returned to the smith with the rebuilt wood. All that Majic was done, after the scope install. With dies from RCBS the testing of the 742 22 Cheetah II was in full swing.

We went out last Tuesday (Jan 6th).and called in 3 at the one set. Eric got 2 of them said was first blood and he saw the bullet struck the first coyote and was on the second one before it completed it's turn to run.

The cussing started soon after looking for his brass in the snow and weeds. On the way home he was already brain storming a brass catcher for the rifle.


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

start picking up lots of 243 brass to reform to 22CHeetaII

and

mesh delicate laundry bag and 10 ga copper wire for the brass catcher

my 742 isn't a Cheeta but still flings that brass 20 feet to my right , I just expect any shot taken hunting is lost brass


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Eric uses 308 brass, bought all the sportsman club had on hand a year ago when the project started. Could also use 260 brass I believe.

 Al


----------

